# CPC-A 10/2010 looking for job in Florida billing/data entry/payment posting



## pribbing (Nov 22, 2011)

Patricia K. Ribbing, CPC-A
•326 N Manitou Clawson, MI       ●248-435-4885    ●cell: 239-822-1663
pribbing@comcast.net

Summary of Qualifications
	Organized, productive individual with extensive experience in the medical field in various roles:  Medical biller & coder, Data entry, Lead Payment Poster,  Medical Assistant Supervisor and Receptionist/ Biller
	Excellent supervision, recruitment and training/development skills
	Highly skilled in budget tracking, computer systems and knowledge of corporate merger implementations 
	Proven record of training staff to meeting established goals
	Dependable, loyal, confident and friendly employee who works well under pressure and in a collaborative environment

Professional Experience
 21ST CENTURY ONCOLOGY                                                  DEC 2002  TO NOV 2011
 FINANCIAL ACCOUNTING/PAYMENT POSTER/CHARGE ENTRY BILLER, JACKSONVILLE, FL                                                                                        Nov 2010 to Nov 2011
Senior Payment Poster/Multi-Specialty Financial Support, Florence, KY  
                                                                                          12/ 2008 to 06/2010
Lead Payment Poster; Radiation Therapy Services, Inc., Fort Myers, FL	   
                                                                                          12/2002 to 12/2008	
	Medical billing & coding, data entry, trained posters and instructed staff in business protocol of medical billing payments and adjustments for 84 offices in 16 states for over 125 physicians, medical manager and some Misys billing system
	Performed daily closes for all locations, data entry, filing, copying, faxing and scanning of eob's.
	Used familiarity with info-point, hospital and skilled nursing facility, posting for multiple states and insurances, BCBS, Medicare, Medicaid, Aetna, Cigna, Humana, commercial insurances to perform job duties. EFT & manual posting, auditing adjustments. CPT/ICD-9 coding/documentation to support.
	Prepared refunds to insurance companies, performed trouble shooting regarding patient accounts, posted issues, and performed research with bank and insurance companies and cash control dept for missing payments. 
	Researched with-holds from insurance companies, transferred payments to accounts, and audited of electronic remittance summary reports
	Coordinated with staff dept regarding fee contracts for discrepancies of payments, A/R reports w/issues to management and communicated regularly with insurance companies. 

FLORIDA HEART ASSOCIATES 		Fort Myers, FL                      8/1998 to 11/2002    
Medical Assistant/EKG Technician				            
	Documented charts, wrote prescription refills, performed EKGs and blood pressure testing, stress test
	Called in medications to pharmacies, triaged patient phone calls, assisted multiple physicians with filing, appointment setting and medical record reports 
	Served as OSHA officer
DMC/Sinai Ambulatory Division            West Bloomfield, Mi                 11/1989 to 06/1998 
	 Documented charts, wrote prescription refills, performed EKGs and blood pressure testing, sigmoidoscopy, in office lab tests, glucose & TSH stimulate testing, training of new MA's.
	Called in medications to pharmacies, triaged patient phone calls, assisted multiple physicians with filing, appointment setting and medical record reports 
	Served as OSHA officer


Education / Training
Medical Billing & Coding, certified CPC-A   Crestview Hills KY         
Computer Training- Medical Manager, MBS/Signature/Misys Tiger/Word/Excel/Outlook
Cardiology Technician                    Troy, MI
Medical Assistant                             Royal Oak MI


----------

